# added salt into the water



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

eatch time i add salt into the water the piranhas seem to get more agressive ? i added some salt and whent to the cinema to watch "the ring2" ,when i came home 1 piranha had a biting ingury and they were swimming kinda agressivly arround

anyone know whats happening?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Why are you adding salt to your tank? Salt is not going to make them more aggressive, heat will.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i added some salt to releave stress when i do big water changes


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

the water temp is the same as it were , so it was not the temp who made them more agressive


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

probably just coincidence


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

this is the 2 time it happends, whats why im asking


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> probably just coincidence
> [snapback]941564[/snapback]​


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

move to water chemistry forum


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

You should not be adding salt to relieve stress.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

yeha as far as salt goes i here the whol charnagines family is really unique because i read a book on them and it says that they have evalved from purely fresh water, where alot of fish originated from the ocean, thus menaing there tolorance to salt is very low beacuse they would otherwise originaly never really come into conatct liek it. ofcorse i jus read this in a book about charnagines so im not expert jus giving my 2 cents if enyone else has herd this or has eny thign to say about it iv love 2 hear. ofcorse at the same time i wonder concidering there is a mouth to the amazon that goes inot the ocean sooo i dnt kno.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

This site need's a integrated grammar/spell checker.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

mattd46612 said:


> This site need's a integrated grammar/spell checker.
> [snapback]942043[/snapback]​


yeah and people remover for peps like you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sound pretty odd, i dont see how that could cause aggrestion to up


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

unless you put a heaped tablespoon of salt in.... in which case they may be irritated


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

The other day, one of my piranhas had a missing lower lip, due to a feeding fenzy (Shrimp and Krill) I added the recommend amount of salt and mine to became highly active. Don't know maybe its like crack for them?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

make sure its aquarium salt. not table salt. and 1 tspn for every 5 gallons. i'd go with half that and see what the reaction is. salt is always a good idea.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

If you insist on adding salt, make sure it is dissolved before you add it.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> make sure its aquarium salt. not table salt. and 1 tspn for every 5 gallons. i'd go with half that and see what the reaction is. salt is always a good idea.


Table salt with iodine is perfectly fine. I don't know why people always assume it must be aquarium salt, that's a big myth. No they will not be harmed by the iodine.

P's fighting is quite normal behavoir, but maybe try lowering the temp, re-arrange the decor often and keep them well fed. Good luck, but you just never know when they may turn on their tankmates.


----------

